# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  قابلیت کلیک کردن روی marker های گوگل مپ!

## ayda.eslami

سلام!
می شه روی مارکر های گوگل مپ کلیک کرد و بعدش (مثلا) یه پیج باز شه؟
اگر می شه و براتون زحمتی نیس یه مثال بهم بدید !یا راهنماییم کنید چیو بخونم!
ممنونم از همه

----------


## ayda.eslami

ممنونم حل شد :لبخند:

----------


## i-php-i

دوست عزیز می شه زحمت بکشید و کدی که برای نمایش نقشه گوگل مپ توی سایت استفاده می کنید رو اینجا قرار بدید؟

----------

